# LED lighting



## fishstyx724 (May 13, 2010)

I have a 45g tank (35"x20"x16" (height not including canopy)). Right now I have 2 sets of power compacts (2white and 2blue) and 2 blue ecoxotic stunner strips. 

I am about to purchase the Panarama Pro modules, but not sure on exactly how many to get. I have been recommended 4 and 6....(to go along with the 2 blue stunner strips I have)

I have a decent amount of coral and six fish. How many lights do you think...I am not worried as much about cost as I am about having ample light without going overboard. Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

4


----------



## fishstyx724 (May 13, 2010)

Thanks RM!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

how many leds are in each module and what is the wattage..

Rick


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Panorama Pro LED Module


----------



## fishstyx724 (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the link RM, that is exactly the one I plan to get (white/blue combo)

8 x 12,000K White / 4 x 445nm Royal Blue
Watts consumed: 19w
Dimensions 12.75”L x 1.5”W x 0.5”H


----------

